# 公车



## Youngfun

公车在大陆指的是公务车，在台湾指的是公交车（公共汽车）。
我的理解对吗？


----------



## iloveit

在大陆有时也有人将公交车叫做“公车”，但可能不多


----------



## FRee^ARouND

在大陆我觉得看具体情况.公车只能说多用于指公务车.但是一般口头上我们更倾向于用 单位的车/单位的公车 之类的表达.公车表示公交及其少见但是给相应语境的话也是可以接受的.


----------



## Youngfun

谢谢二位的回复


----------



## renovar22

在台灣"公車"指的就是"公共汽車"


----------



## 郭巨路

在大陆”公车“即可指”公务用车" 也可以指“公共巴士汽车”， 要看具体语境。 比如“公车私用” 就指前者， 而“不得不挤公车”自然指后者， 一个“挤”字足以说明问题。后面的”公车“ 其实准确说是”公交车“。


----------



## lovetide

郭巨路 said:


> 在大陆”公车“即可指”公务用车" 也可以指“公共巴士汽车”， 要看具体语境。 比如“公车私用” 就指前者， 而“不得不挤公车”自然指后者， 一个“挤”字足以说明问题。后面的”公车“ 其实准确说是”公交车“。



“不得不挤公车” 这种写法我更倾向于认为这是漏掉了“交”字，而不认为是在我们大陆的一种表达方法，毕竟两岸交流越来越多，你看到的这种写法也有可能是台湾同胞的写法，或者是看过许多台湾影视节目的大陆人学说的


----------



## 郭巨路

lovetide said:


> “不得不挤公车” 这种写法我更倾向于认为这是漏掉了“交”字，而不认为是在我们大陆的一种表达方法，毕竟两岸交流越来越多，你看到的这种写法也有可能是台湾同胞的写法，或者是看过许多台湾影视节目的大陆人学说的


个人以为语言（尤其口语）应该遵循经济原则，能表情达意，能简练则可简练。“不得不挤公车”更多的时候不是写法，而是说法。我和我周围的人都这么说。我周围的人我不知道，但我不看港台剧。我觉得这里没有“漏”的问题，只是表达习惯，如果说“漏”， “公车私用”里面也漏了“务”字。 顺便说一句：港台剧在大陆现在没什么市场，10年前有市场的时候，也没仔细听过有没有公车。


----------



## FRee^ARouND

郭巨路 said:


> 个人以为语言（尤其口语）应该遵循经济原则，能表情达意，能简练则可简练。“不得不挤公车”更多的时候不是写法，而是说法。我和我周围的人都这么说。我周围的人我不知道，但我不看港台剧。我觉得这里没有“漏”的问题，只是表达习惯，如果说“漏”， “公车私用”里面也漏了“务”字。 顺便说一句：港台剧在大陆现在没什么市场，10年前有市场的时候，也没仔细听过有没有公车。



口语无所谓原则,存在即合理.而且我认为这个Thread毫无疑问的在4楼就已经结了.
顺便说一句.港台剧在大陆没市场这句话是错的,看TVB翡翠台的多的是,你不关心不代表它不存在.
而且请不要随便回复于主题无关内容.


----------



## 郭巨路

FRee^ARouND said:


> 口语无所谓原则,存在即合理.而且我认为这个Thread毫无疑问的在4楼就已经结了.
> 顺便说一句.港台剧在大陆没市场这句话是错的,看TVB翡翠台的多的是,你不关心不代表它不存在.
> 而且请不要随便回复于主题无关内容.



这里的原则其实指方法，即我们交流时无意识的一种言语选择，并非你理解的条条框框的原则。存在即合理，我把这里的“理”理解为口语交流时能简练则简练的方法。 如果这帖子在4楼就结束了，但又有看了帖子后想表达意见观点供参考的，为什么不能继续讨论下去？在这样一个大平台上，对自己语言的关注和热情为什么一定需要在4楼毫无疑问地结束？


----------



## FRee^ARouND

郭巨路 said:


> 这里的原则其实指方法，即我们交流时无意识的一种言语选择，并非你理解的条条框框的原则。存在即合理，我把这里的“理”理解为口语交流时能简练则简练的方法。 如果这帖子在4楼就结束了，但又有看了帖子后想表达意见观点供参考的，为什么不能继续讨论下去？在这样一个大平台上，对自己语言的关注和热情为什么一定需要在4楼毫无疑问地结束？


理解不同吧.我觉得这里应该是解决问题的.你们后面讨论和OP的问题并没直接联系. I'm not the moderator here anyway, it just my personal opinion.


----------



## Youngfun

好了好了，二位不需要争论。
其实Free Around太严格了，这是“论”坛，也可以讨论话题，不一定是问答方式，要不然变成百度知道或Yahoo Answers了……

我看来，“公车”在哪儿都不是标准的词。在大陆是“公务车”的简称，在台湾是“公共汽车”的简称，在口语中都有“漏字”现象。然而在某些语境，大陆人说公车也可能指的是公交车，为了简便表达而简称。
不知道在台湾公务车怎么叫？

在大陆可能港台片没有市场……在意大利也没有市场，但是有收视率。最近我的很多意大利的华人朋友，尤其是女生，都喜欢在网上看那些浪漫、肉麻、傻幽默的台剧……所以虽然她们的祖籍不是台湾，虽然在意大利台湾人甚少（都是留学生），但是由于在意大利缺少普通话环境，所以她们学普通话的同时看台剧，还是受到了台湾的影响，比如她们用的语气词，都有台湾味（撒娇味），还有会用到台湾的词汇，包括“公车”。
我还提醒过一个朋友，告诉她公车在大陆是“公务车”的意思。

另外，顺便说一下，我们的方言中不说“公交车”，而说“公共车”。

在意大利的罗马方言也有这种现象，就是不同的单词，简称到同一个单词，只能根据语境理解。
而且非常巧，也跟“公交车”和“公务车”有关。
"公交车”在标准的意大利语叫做 Autobus。在书面语和罗马之外的口语里简称 Bus。
“轿车"在意大利语叫做Automobile（类似英文的那个词，写法一样）但是这种叫法比较正式，一般叫做 Macchina （类似英文的car）。
那么在这里出现了一个问题。在标准的意大利语，包括书面语，轿车 Automobile 简称 Auto。
但是在罗马方言里，公交车 Autobus 简称 Auto!
所以在罗马，Auto什么意思只能根据语境判断，一般罗马人在口语里很少用Auto指汽车，尽量用Macchina指汽车，而用Auto指公交车。但是书面语的Auto是汽车的意思！
在首都罗马也有很多国家议员、部长的公务车。它们都有安装蓝色警报，跟警车、救护车和火警车一样可以打开警报，叫别的车让他们（比中国的公务车更霸道)。
因为有蓝色的警报，叫做Auto blu（蓝汽车）。这是固定的表达方式，不叫 Automobile blu，也不叫 Macchina blu。在这儿，罗马人也会理解成”带蓝色警报的公务车“，而不是”蓝色的公交车“。


----------

